# Forum About Russia Sports and Olympics  Лебедев одолел Тони, а Хасиков в 1-м раунде сломал Замбидису челюсть.

## mishau_

Итак, мы чемпионы мира. В боксе и К1.
Вчера Денис Лебедев выиграл 12-раундовый бой против американца Тони (ака Тушите Свет). 
А сегодня Бату Хасиков победил грека-убийцу Майка Замбидиса (ака Железный Майк). После пропущенного удара коленом в голову, Майк отказался продолжать бой. Замбидис является рекордсменом Гинесса по числу нокаутов, два из которых были смертельными.  Денис Лебедев:Джеймс Тони.11и12-раунды. - YouTube  Бой Бату Хасиков и Майк Замбидис - YouTube

----------


## Throbert McGee

Что такое "К1"? Это то же самое, как "MMA" ("Mixed Martial Arts"), или их считают разными спортами?

----------


## mishau_

K1- это часть MMA-промоушина, и представляет собой  разновидность кикбоксинга, отличающаяся от оного некоторыми заимствованиями из других единоборств, а также упрощением некоторых правил, для придания поединку большей зрелищности и увеличения вероятности досрочного завершения боя (нокаутом).
Так, в К-1 разрешены удары коленями, в том числе и в прыжке, и в тоже время жестко пресекается пассивное ведение боя (клинчинг, захваты и т.п.).  
Удар коленом - излюбленный прием Майка Замбидиса - в этот раз бы применен против него самого, и если бы не досадный перелом челюсти, бой был бы очень интересным.

----------


## DrZero

Бой с Тони "тушите свет" не очень понравился. Какой то односторонний. Но Лебедев смотрелся в этом бою лучше, чем с Роем Джонсом.

----------


## Lampada

> Что такое "К1"? Это то же самое, как "MMA" ("Mixed Martial Arts"), или их считают разными спортами?

 _Это то же самое, что и ..., или они являются/считаются различными видами спорта?
Это такой же вид спорта, как и ..., или они являются/считаются различными видами?_

----------

